# Watched Christmas-themed Movies 2012



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

So, lets have a little fun....

From 12:01 AM on November 23rd until 11:59 PM December 31st, as you watch Christmas-themed movies, list them here, along as to why they would be Christmas movies. This would not just be movies where the Christmas theme is obvious (i.e. White Christmas, It's A Wonderful Life), but where Christmas is part of a plot point. Examples would include:
Die Hard (Christmas Party) / Die Hard 2 (Flying during Christmas)
Cast Away ("Hey, is all this turbulence from Santa and those 8 tiny reindeer?")
Home Alone (Family going on a Christmas Vacation in France)
So, list the movie, which format you saw it in (DVD, BluRay, Netflix, or channel), when you saw the film, and, if necessary, what Christmas element is in it.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Goodfellas (Christmas party after the Lufthansa heist) watched it DVRed 2 hours ago.


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

A Christmas Carol (1984) with my daughter, Friday 11/23 evening MP4 on one of my hard drives.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Christmas Vacation on Thanksgiving night. Started off with a DVR'd version from AMC, but switched to DVD about 20 minutes in because the family missed the bad language.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, the window is closing.,... and I didn't watch ANY Christmas movies.... not even Die Hard.


----------



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

This year I watched

Home Alone
Christmas Vacation
Elf
Gumpy Old Men (My Favorite winter time/Christmas time movie)
The Polar Express (with the kids)


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Including what I watched with the kids:

A Christmas Story 
Home Alone
Christmas Vacation
Polar Express
It's a Wonderful Life
The Santa Clause
The Santa Clause 2
The Santa Clause 3

I know I'm forgetting a couple....


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Christmas Story was about the only thing we watched this year.. 

I think we DVRed a new Home Alone (made for TV) movie, Home Alone: Holiday Heist but never watched it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

A Christmas Carol (1984) Blu-ray. A holiday favorite at our house.


----------

